# My first accident! Some one kill me!



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

So for about 2 weeks i was doing amazingly well!! I was going to the bathroom everyday and it was normal!!! Then on tuesday me and my bf got colds but i didnt think much of it. Then wednesday i felt kinda yucky but i thought it was just the cold. So i go to my bf's house and mind you we are both 18 so he lives with his family. We go to a coulpe stores that after noon and i felt like i had to go but it didnt feel like diahrea so i held it in. Bad idea!! We are walking in Albertsons when i knew i had to get out! We are right by the door and i had no control and craped my pants! My Boyfriend god love him!! Got behind me and took me as fast as he could to the car and let me use his sweeter to hide it for everyone! his family had no idea that i had pooped my pants! I ran in to his bathroom and took a shower and washed my pants and then my bf took um and threw them in the wash. Im not sure if it was IBS or the cold cuz my bf tummy started hurting bad to but he didnt get the D.I was tramatized! I thought i was the grossest thing in the world!!! But my bf said " I love you just the way u are! Its alright baby! We got away with it and no one saw! You gotta expect this to happen with your condition."Obviously imma marry this boy!!! So yeah my first accedint i never wanna leave the house again!!!I just feel gross and like the only one who has ever pooped my pants although im sure im not.


----------



## Cutiepatootie179 (Aug 4, 2007)

Something like that happend to me. Except me and my bf were in the car going through taco bell drive thru. My stomach was hurting to begin with, then I just had to all of a sudden go to the bathroom and I told him to hurry and get me home, I ended up going a little in my pants, but my bf did not know. I had to wash myself when I got home. So ever since then I have been 2 nervous to ride with him again or anyone else afraid that it would happen again. Everytime I go somewhere now, wherever it may be, my stomach hurts.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Aw yeah that sux at least no one saw. I was so scared hopefully my bf covered it well. It was so embarassing but he was so amazing about it!Anywho I had a major anxiety attack when i got home and thought about what had happened been depressed ever since.


----------



## Cutiepatootie179 (Aug 4, 2007)

me 2. I have not been able to get over it in fear that it will happen again. IF you come up with a way to deal with it, please let me know! You are so lucky to have a bf that is understanding.


----------



## babysis (Dec 24, 2007)

I remember my first accident was in the car with my boyfriend. I hadn't a clue what was wrong with me and it was back when it wasn't all that bad. I didn't even know what IBS was at the time. We went out to dinner and then had to stop at my house to get something before going to a movie. Well, on the way to my house I had an accident. He was really nice about it and sat with my dad in the living room while my mom helped me.I had another accident (also while in the car) but fortunately was alone. But driving to my parents house (by then I had moved out) after that was so gross. Accidents will happen and we just have to be prepared to handle them. Perhaps keep an extra pair of jeans and undergarments in your car (or your boyfriend's car or at his house). I have found be honest with those close to me is the best policy and if you are too embarrassed to talk to your boyfriend's parents, but you feel it might be helpful if they knew, you could ask him to explain to them. I have yet to come across anyone who has not be understanding. I don't have to share graphic details, but a general explanation that sometimes I get sick and need a bathroom immediately, and unfortunately sometimes I don't make it. I'm to the point now where I'll tell almost anyone the general version of my problem. It's no longer embarrassing to share that I have a problem. I'm sure I'd be embarrassed if I had another accident around people, but telling people about the problem, not really all that difficult anymore.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well the car seems to be a popular place! lolIm the same way everyone knows my sickness the only reason i didnt tell his parents that i pooped my pants was cuz i didnt want there 8yr old son to over hear and tell the world lol. I almost had a nother accedent before that in the car with my bf's whole family but luckly i sum how held it in! Anywho i really hope this doesnt happen again im trying my best to find anything that will work. Mabe ill up my anxiety meds. =/


----------



## Cutiepatootie179 (Aug 4, 2007)

I think the time I did it I was really sick, maybe had a stomach bug or something that brought on the sudden accident...and I think all the times after that where I feel sick in the stomach or have to go to the bathroom has been my anxiety of it happening again and that is what is causing me to have to go to the bathroom so much. Do you think that ur situation is the same?


----------



## 14044 (Jun 9, 2005)

Awww, I feel for you all, having been in the same situation myself! Fortunately, I have never had one in public with other people around, but have had an accident whilst driving and it felt very embarrassing!Hope you feel your boyfriends responded well, I wish I had a girlfriend who had accidents too so I didn't feel so damn stupid myself about them!!


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

First of all big (((((hugs))))) for you!!! I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you. Im relieved to hear you BF was so supportive. Me ive had alot of near misses, sometimes i think it really was by the grace of god that i managed to get to a bathroom. One time i had D at work (my old job), where i was a disability support worker. I had taken a man with a serve intellectual disability out in the work van (he was wheelchair bound). Half way to our destination I got that feeling in my tummy.... you all knwo the one. It took forever to find a toilet, then i had to take the man out of the the back of the van which takes AGES with a wheelchair (for reasons of respect and duty of care i couldnt leave him sitting in the van), and then i had to run into the disabled toilets with him cause i couldnt leave him sitting out there alone. I tell you is was a close call and one of the most embarrassing days of my life. But we get through them and thats life, please dont sit at home and be depressed about it. You are NOT gross. You are a normal human being and..... excuse the pun, but "###### happens"So chin up and charge foward..... your still so young with a beautiful BF, go out and live your life no matter what little accidents you may have along the way. No one is perfect!!!!Poo Pea ((hugs))


----------



## SherryR (Dec 23, 2007)

Hang in there. I remember my first accident I was taking a walk in our neighborhood and I was about 1/2 mile away from my house. I held it in as long as I could, but it finally happened. I ran into the house to the bathroom, stripped down and got in the shower. There has been numberous times, when I go out to eat and can't get home fast enough or sometimes I don't make it home fast enough.I am on medication and it helps, usually if I move around and think about something else sometimes I can get the feeling to pass, atleast long enough to get to a safe place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Beanie... been there, done that.I carry a briefcase type bag with 2 pairs of underwear, meds, face cloth & plastic bag, creams/ointments and a roll of toilet paper. In my car I have a sitz bath plastic thing that I've used many times, lol.I know the feeling... having to plead with someone using the toilet, I even used the women's toilet, ha ha... you got to go, you got to go!!! Everywhere I travel I have to know where the washrooms are. I get up very early so I am not in a rush plus, I eat 4-6 mini meals per day rather than 3 full ones.The embarrassment of accidently doing it in your pants is short lived. Do not feel bad... we have a stomach disorder that it seems only fellow IBS'ers understand. Keep the faith Beanie!Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## babysis (Dec 24, 2007)

Beanie said:


> Well the car seems to be a popular place! lolIm the same way everyone knows my sickness the only reason i didnt tell his parents that i pooped my pants was cuz i didnt want there 8yr old son to over hear and tell the world lol. I almost had a nother accedent before that in the car with my bf's whole family but luckly i sum how held it in! Anywho i really hope this doesnt happen again im trying my best to find anything that will work. Mabe ill up my anxiety meds. =/


One thing that really helps me when my boyfriend is driving is to bring along a book or hand held game system. If I can focus on other stuff I can usually get through the car trip with little problem. We even made a trip to Wisconsin for a wedding (probably about 2 hours) without having to stop once for me!







But that required me choosing the music I like and playing my DS the entire way. Distractions are a HUGE help for me as I know my problem is made worse by my thoughts.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well thanx for all the support guys. When it happend i felt like everyone was looking at me (though im sure not many people saw and thankfully i didnt know any of the people) but i felt like people prolly thought i was mentally disabled not being able to hold it. I felt very alone.Man i went a year in half with IBS C and D and without an accident So that really sucked cuz i thought i had it under control, i guess not.Anyways i really hope we can all find something that helps us so we dont humiliate our selves by pooping our pants!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Your boyfriend is an angel! You are very lucky to have someone who loves and supports you so much. Give him a big kiss!I'm so sorry you went through this, but it sounds like you have great people in your life who will understand, and that's half the battle right there.


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

Wow, he definately is a keeper. Don't be tramatized. Right now it is probably on your mind, but in a short time you will laugh about it. You have to push past it or else you will live in total fear of never going out. Just think, no one even noticed. At least you know that if this were to happen again that you can get home and "cover the incident up". I know that when I get a stomach bug or illness I have to stay close to home because I tend to get symptoms double-fold. What you can do is keep a small bag full of a change of clothes and some wash cloths, some plastic bags, etc. on hand or in your car for peace of mind.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah i know my boyfriend is sooooo amazing!! He makes me cry cuz everytime i get sick he just says something insanly sweet and it just makes me feel so loved and like i can poop all over and he wont care lol. Imma marry him i knew from the first time i got D at his house lol. I just wish we werent 18 so i could marry him already!Anyway thanx for all the support and ideas i think i will carry extra cloths in my moms care and boyfriends car for piece of mind. Today i woke up and realized it wasnt that bad and im just making it worse than it was. So imma jump outta my depression and move on with my life like it never happend. But next time i will be alot more carefull when i have a cold or am just feeling wierder than ussual.Its just so hard to try and not let ur stomach bug u when you do and then you poop ur pants. lol


----------

